# 27 weeks and tender/sore stomach



## Geme26

Hello everyone congratulations on your pregnancies :)

I have a question for you...I am 27 weeks pregnant and for the past couple of weeks I have a sore stomach, it feels bruised above my belly button perhaps at the top of my uterus? Sore when I move a certain way and when I apply pressure.

I saw my midwife on the 8th Jan and typically it wasn't happening then, but has been since. I see her again a week on Tuesday so will bring it up then, but until then any ideas ladies? Any of you experience this too?

To be honest I put it down to too much work, carrying things, moving around too much etc! We run a newsagents together and I work 6 days a week, including 12 hour days. But my husband is very good and helps a lot, but it's still a lot of work. I am so clumsy I keep dropping things so having to bend over a lot, which doesn't help and seems to hurt too. I have also gotten very big (a lot of bloat still as the day goes on!) so this probably also doesn't help.

Any answers greatly appreciated :)


----------



## charmy28

To be honest I seem to be getting aches and pains everywhere, its really frightening sometimes because Im not sure whats normal and whats not. I was getting some weird shooting pains around my belly button a few weeks back. Maybe you have pulled a muscle and thats why it feels bruised or might be stretching pains. Best to check with your midwife though.


----------



## ttc1soon

I get those pains quite a bit, the spot where it feels "bruised" moves around. I think it maybe where the baby kicks a lot or moves awkwardly or something.


----------



## Ripley

Yes I've had the bruise feeling that last a couple weeks. One down low on my right side, one up high. I told my Dr and she said that's expected. Things are stretching and moving. She kept reiterating that only severe cramps that don't go away no matter what position I'm in.. Are what we need to be concerned about.

So I'm 22 weeks and actually? I think the bruise feelings are gone! You just made me think about it. They've been around for about 2-3 weeks.

I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Geme26

Thank you all.
I kept telling myself I probably just pulled it or it's because everything is stretching. But sometimes it gets me down and I get upset thinking there is something wrong.
As I say I see midwife in just over a week so unless it gets worse i'll just wait until then to mention it.
Thanks for putting my mind at ease!
x


----------

